# Festplatte duplizieren XP bei Siemen Rack-PC



## schlarpi (20 November 2006)

Hallo Zusammen

Wir haben einige Siemens Rack-PC's im einsatz. Gerne würde ich auch die Platte duplizieren, damit im Falle eines defektes ein schnelles weiterarbeiten möglich ist.

Mit dem Betriebssystem NT klappt es wunderbar. Wird aber ein XP installiert --> keine Chance! Ich habe schon einiges probiert u.a. auch den Imagecreator. Schon die nackte XP-Installation ab der Wiederherstellungs - CD lässt sich nicht duplizieren! Beispielsweise mit Ghost 2003 scheint alles in bester Ordnung mit dem Image zu sein. Eine Überprüfung oder ein zurückspielen wird aber mit Fehler abgebrochen.
Hat da jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen damit gesammelt? 

Herzliche Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## zotos (20 November 2006)

Ich hätte den Vorschlag ein http://www.easyraid.com/ system einzubauen.

Das system:
Zwei Festplatten von vorne zugänglich (Wechselfestplatte).

Hier http://www.sas-raid.com/produkte/easyraid/easyraid_m2b/easyraid_m2b.htm infos.


----------



## HeizDuese (20 November 2006)

Wie erstellen unsere Backup-Images mit TRUEIMAGE von Acronis.


----------



## Ralle (20 November 2006)

@HeizDüse


Weißt du ob Version10 von TrueImage SATA-Festplatten erkennt, meine Version 8 kann die nicht finden, wenn ich TrueImage von CD starten will.
Die Hotline wußte auch  nur, daß das Probleme macht.


----------



## georg (21 November 2006)

Hallo 
ich mache es mit Drive Backup von Paragon.
funktioniert wunderbar auch mit SATA Festplatten
Gruß Georg


----------



## Boxy (21 November 2006)

Der Gohst 10 sollte es schon können, glaube ich oder halt fast alle aktuellen Image Programme.
Bei älteren Versionen wie bei der 9 muss halt der SATA Treiber mit auf die "Bootdisk"! 
Man kann dan beim Starten der Konsole dies mit angeben und der Treiber wird geladen! Selbst probiert und es funkt bei 5 Notebooks mit SATA Platten!


----------



## schlarpi (21 November 2006)

Herzlichen Dank für die Vorschläge. Ich will jedoch die Geschichte noch ein wenig präzisieren. 
1. Es ist eine "stinknormale" IDE Platte
2. Das Problem habe ich nur mit dem Siemes "original" XP im zusammenhang.
3. Mit z.B.Ghost 2003 hatte keinerlei Probleme mit Dell und XP und SATA oder Laptop von Thosiba etc.

Für mich scheint es das nur die Kombination vom Siemens XP und Rack-PC problematisch ist. Daher die Präzisierung, hat es jemand mit dieser Kombintion geschafft?
Persönlich liebe ich ein Tool das ich nicht installieren muss und ab Diskette oder CD betreiben kann. (Lizenzproblematik)
Gruss Beni


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 November 2006)

Ich habe mir einen USB-Stick mit dem "HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool" formatiert und anschliessend mit Acronis True Image 9.0 startklar gemacht. Mit ihm boote ich u.a. auch Rechner mit WinXP embedded und CF-Card. Der Stick wird beim Booten als Festplatte erkannt. Die Boot-Option im Bios dass der Stick vor der eigentlichen HD angesprochen wird, muss man u.U. jedesmal neu einstellen. Die Images schreibt Acronis auf eine USB-Festplatte oder auch auf ein Netzlaufwerk. Funktioniert prima, auch mit einer CF-Card als "Festplatte".


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## schlarpi (10 Oktober 2007)

*(Fehler) gefunden*

Nun es geht auch mit Norton........ 

Aber: Bei NT und anderen Rechnern spielt es offensichtlich keine Rolle wenn ich am Anfang dem Ghost nicht erlaube die Festplatte zu kennzeichnen. 

Für diese Kombination muss man die Kennzeichnung zulassen dann fuktioniert es! 

Danke für die Vorschläge.

Beni


----------



## blackchii (29 Oktober 2007)

*Zwei Optionen*

HI there

hab zwei Optionen für dich.

Schnelle (nur auf den neuen Siemens PC verfügbar)
Wenn dein Siemens schon mit einer SATA Platte kam, hat der einen Chipsatz die funktion Raid unterstützt. (siehst du wenn du im Computer Manager reinschaust, beim Start, und Intel Matri Storage installiert ist).
Bau die zweite Platte ein. Geht in Intel Matrix Storage. => dort sollte die Platte erscheiden und sag rebuild. Dann hast du einen 1:1 kopie der platte.

Langsame (klappt generell)
Bau doch die Platte aus und bau in einen andere Rechner. Und dort startest du dann Ghost oder sonst was.
Wenn du das häufiger machst, kannst du ja die Kabel für SATA aus den Gehäuse rausziehen immer in den Siemens Rechner reinfrimmeln.

denke das bist schneller wenn du das machst. Denn erst einen WinXPE zu erstellen dauert immer lange und lohnt sich erst wirklich wenn du mehr als 100 Rechner hast.

bye
chii


----------

